# A late hello!!!



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi guys,

I was caught in the asking questions and forgot to introduce myself.

I am Chris, I am Greek but living in North London near Highgate. I have a TT 225bhp, Blue Moro, Red Leather heated seats, K&N Induction Kit, with 19" BBS alloys and (as far as someone on the forum told me) a Votex body kit. I have scheduled for a Stage 2 remap at the end of the month with Wak @ Vagcheck (for whom I have heard only the best from loads of guys in here).

I have some pics below for you guys and hopefull I will be able to join you in future meetings.

So, hello and it is really nice to be part of this forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome TT + BBS Le Mans =  you might want to join the ttoc www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome... officially


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome , love those seats 8)


----------

